

Studies Show Ways to Get an Extra Boost of Self-Control - jasonshen
http://www.jasonshen.com/2012/three-studies-find-ways-to-get-an-extra-boost-of-willpower-self-control/

======
bmahmood
Neat ideas. I recall Dan Ariely of 'Predictably Irrational' noting that an
effective method of exerting willpower was to mentally associate difficult /
cumbersome tasks with positive rewarding ones. i.e. Watching a movie right
after taking a medicine w/ many side-effects (so the medicine becomes
associated with 'movie time' rather than 'side-effect' time.)

------
gregcohn
The key to avoiding procrastination, apparently, is to watch viral videos?

For a second I thought I was on Reddit.

~~~
jasonshen
Haha, the point isn't to spend all day watching videos, but to use a funny
clip to get yourself into a good mood before tackling something that requires
willpower.

